# MAC Danish prices - holiday lines



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey girls

Does anybody have any information on the Danish prices for the MAC holiday collections?

Many thanks


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 6, 2009)

Are there no Danish ladies on Specktra who could give me information on the MAC Danish prices?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 15, 2009)

Eyeshadow palettes are 325 dkr. Pigments sets are around 275 dkr, but not sure about that.

If there are any specific products you are interested in the prices for, just PM me, and I'll find out.


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Eyeshadow palettes are 325 dkr. Pigments sets are around 275 dkr, but not sure about that.

If there are any specific products you are interested in the prices for, just PM me, and I'll find out._

 

Thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just trying to work out how much the holiday line would be in my currency, since we get the products from Denmark. I think the holiday line will hit our stores this week, so I shall find out in a couple of days.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The Biz Wiz* 

 
_Thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just trying to work out how much the holiday line would be in my currency, since we get the products from Denmark. I think the holiday line will hit our stores this week, so I shall find out in a couple of days._

 
I also did see today that the brush sets are 485 dkr. Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are the icelandic prices now compared to before the economic crisis? I was in iceland a couple of years ago before the finansial collaps, and everything was soooo much more expensive than here in Denmark. But I hear that that has changed. Is that true?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 17, 2009)

I love Iceland by the way. The most beautifull country I have ever seen, and I have seen a lot! I hope to back there som day.


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_How are the icelandic prices now compared to before the economic crisis? I was in iceland a couple of years ago before the finansial collaps, and everything was soooo much more expensive than here in Denmark. But I hear that that has changed. Is that true?_

 
Yes, the economic crisis has changed a lot here in Iceland. First of all our currency plummeted in value, today I have to pay 24,9 ISK per 1 DKK, at the end of 2007 I only had to pay 12,3 ISK for 1 DKK. Which basically means that Danish goods have doubled in price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that means no shopping trips to Strøget.
And the prices here too have gone through the roof (we do import a lot) so the country is being touted as the new cheap Iceland, since its much cheaper for foreigners to shop here than it was before the crisis.


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I love Iceland by the way. The most beautifull country I have ever seen, and I have seen a lot! I hope to back there som day._

 
Awww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it too, most of the time anyway. Although I´m not too fond of the dark these days or the cold


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The Biz Wiz* 

 
_Yes, the economic crisis has changed a lot here in Iceland. First of all our currency plummeted in value, today I have to pay 24,9 ISK per 1 DKK, at the end of 2007 I only had to pay 12,3 ISK for 1 DKK. Which basically means that Danish goods have doubled in price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that means no shopping trips to Strøget.
And the prices here too have gone through the roof (we do import a lot) so the country is being touted as the new cheap Iceland, since its much cheaper for foreigners to shop here than it was before the crisis._

 
It's such a shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the country!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The Biz Wiz* 

 
_Awww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it too, most of the time anyway. Although I´m not too fond of the dark these days or the cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No I guess it's not the best time of the year to be on Iceland at the moment. But Denmark is not very pleasant either this time of year. Cold and dark. Brrrr,


----------

